# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոց (ԿԳԴ)

## T!gran

Բարև բոլորին, ուղում եմ ձեզ ներկայաքնել koghbartschool.am կայքը , այն ներկայացնում է Կողբի (Տավուշի մարզ) գեղարվեստի դպրոցի գործունեությունը, ավելի կոնկրետ կարող եք նայել ինքներդ  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 

ԲԱՐԻ ԳԱԼՈՒՍՏ ԿՈՂԲԻ ԳԵՂԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ ԴՊՐՈՑ

ԼԻՆԵԼ ԱԶԱՏ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ՄԱՔՈՒՐ, ԱԶՆԻՎ, ԽՈՐ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ...

Բարեգործական դպրոցը հիմնադրվել է 1999թ. համագյուղացի նկարիչ Կարո Ղուլիջանյանի նախաձեռնությամբ: Ստեղծման նպատակն է եղել մայրաքաղաքից հեռու սահմանամերձ Կողբում և շրջակա գյուղերում արթնացնել, աշխուժացնել մշակութային կյանքը, ստեղծել համապատասխան միջավայր, ի հայտ բերել և միավորել տարածաշրջանի շնորհալի երեխաներին և երիտասարդներին: Դպրոցում ուսուցանվում է գծանկարչություն, գեղանկարչություն, կոմպոզիցիա և արվեստի պատմություն: ԿԳԴ-ը գործում է Կողբի մշակույթի կենտրոնում հատկացված սրահում: Այստեղ ամեն տարի կատարվում է ընդունելություն մրցութային կարգով: Ազատ գրաֆիկով դպրոց են հաճախում նաև տարածաշրջանի շատ արվեստասերներ: Դպրոցն ավարտած, ՀՀ տարբեր բուհերում սովորող ուսանողները, պահպանելով կապը, ներգրավվում են դպրոցի կազմակերպչական և ստեղծագործական աշխատանքների մեջ:

Դպրոցում ստեղծված են արվեստանոցային հարմարավետ պայմաններ, և աշխատակիցների կողմից արվում է հնարավոր ամեն ինչ դպրոցի զարգացման և ինքնահաստատման համար: Դպրոցի աշխատանքային գրաֆիկը չի սահմանափակվում լոկ արվեստի դասընթացներով. այն հագեցած է տարբեր միջոցառումներով` ցուցահանդեսներ, տոնակատարություններ, պլեներային սիմպոզիումներ, հանդիպումներ արվեստագետների հետ և այլն:

Կայքը պատրաստել է Քայլ Գիֆֆորդը ` Ամն-ի խաղաղության կորպուսի կամավորներից մեկը, սպասարկում ենք Ակտիվ անդամներով

----------

Jarre (19.09.2010), Lílium (29.11.2013), ԿԳԴ (07.07.2010)

----------


## T!gran



----------

Jarre (19.09.2010), Lílium (29.11.2013), Արևանուռ (10.06.2013), Քամի (06.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բարև ձեզ այս թեման բացել եմ որպիսի ներկայացնեմ դպրոցի գործունեությունը: Կցանկանայի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը դպրոցի և գեղանկարների մասին: 
Ցանկալի կլինի ձեր ակտիվ մասնակցությունը և առողջ քննքդատությունները...  :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## T!gran

Շատ լավ ես արել որ բացել ես այս թեման , ես միշտ ել կաջակցեմ http://koghbartschool.am կայքի սպասարկմանը, գուցե և կմասնակցեմ քննարկումներին   :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
Նկարի վերնագիրն է`    Ցանկապատ...Պատկերված է երկու տարիք` խոր ծերություն և մանկություն,անցյալն ու ապագան,և հավատարմություն...

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.08.2010), Claudia Mori (30.10.2012), Jarre (05.04.2010), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (06.04.2009), Արմինե (06.04.2009), Արևանուռ (10.06.2013), երեքնուկ (10.04.2009), Կարապետ (26.05.2010), Փոքրիկ (06.04.2009), Քամի (06.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Հետաքրքիր կայք է, ինձ հատկապես դուր եկան Արա Ղուլիջանյանի նկարները: 
Թեև կարճ այցելեցի պատկերասրահը, բայց գիտե՞ք ինչ նկատեցի, նկարների մեծամասնությունը թե՛ ոճով, թե՛ իմաստով շատ նման են իրար: Մի տեսակ զգացվում է, որ մի ձեռքի դաս են առել նկարիչները, ու եթե նկարների տակ չկարդաս անունները՝ կդժվարանաս հասկանալ, թե որ նկարն ում ձեռքի աշխատանքն է: Փոքր ինչ բացակայում է ուրույնությունը: Բայց դա երևի տարիների փորձի հետ կփոփոխվի: 
Իսկ այն փաստը, որ Կողբն ունի նման հրաշալի գեղարվեսի դպրոց՝ անչափ գովելի է, ուրախացնող ու հուսադրող, որ ներկա սերունդը, այնուամենայնիվ, ստանում է գեղագիտական բարձր դաստիարակություն, սիրում է դասականը, սիրում է բնությունն՝ իր կախարդական գույներով ու բազմերանգներով:  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հետաքրքիր կայք է, ինձ հատկապես դուր եկան Արա Ղուլիջանյանի նկարները: 
> Թեև կարճ այցելեցի պատկերասրահը, բայց գիտե՞ք ինչ նկատեցի, նկարների մեծամասնությունը թե՛ ոճով, թե՛ իմաստով շատ նման են իրար: Մի տեսակ զգացվում է, որ մի ձեռքի դաս են առել նկարիչները, ու եթե նկարների տակ չկարդաս անունները՝ կդժվարանաս հասկանալ, թե որ նկարն ում ձեռքի աշխատանքն է: Փոքր ինչ բացակայում է ուրույնությունը: Բայց դա երևի տարիների փորձի հետ կփոփոխվի: 
> Իսկ այն փաստը, որ Կողբն ունի նման հրաշալի գեղարվեսի դպրոց՝ անչափ գովելի է, ուրախացնող ու հուսադրող, որ ներկա սերունդը, այնուամենայնիվ, ստանում է գեղագիտական բարձր դաստիարակություն, սիրում է դասականը, սիրում է բնությունն՝ իր կախարդական գույներով ու բազմերանգներով:


Շնորհակալություն կայք աըցելելու, առողջ քննադատության և գովեստի խոսքեր ասելու համար: Իհարկե ճիշտ նկատեցիք,որ գեղանկարները որոշ չափով նման են, բայց հաշվի առեք որ նմանությունը գալիս է բնության,տեղանքի գույների թելադրանքից,և իհարկե Դպրոց,(Школа)  կոչվող հասկացությունից...Գեղանկարների մեջ ամենակարևորը,դա անկեղծությունն է, նվիրվածությունը, և սերը դեպի մեր հրաշք բնությունը: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010)

----------


## T!gran

Երեքնուկի ձեռքի աշխատանքները

----------

Inna (04.09.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Lílium (29.11.2013), Քամի (06.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ



----------

Jarre (05.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ էս թեման բացեցիք, շնորհակալ եմ, որ էս կայքի մասին իմացա: Հրաշալի անկեղծ նկարներ են ստեղծվում Կողբ գյուղում՝ Կողբի բնության ու մարդկանց նման ջերմ ու գունեղ:

----------

Jarre (19.09.2010), Lílium (29.11.2013)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ էս թեման բացեցիք, շնորհակալ եմ, որ էս կայքի մասին իմացա: Հրաշալի անկեղծ նկարներ են ստեղծվում Կողբ գյուղում՝ Կողբի բնության ու մարդկանց նման ջերմ ու գունեղ:


Շնորհակալ եմ,ձեզ որ արձագանքեցիք մեր բացած թեմային,մեր գյուղին ու բնությանը  և մեր գեղարվեստի դպրոցին,հուսով եմ շփում եք ունեցել գյուղի և մարդկանց հետ: Իսկ մոտ օրերս մեր կայքում սպասվում են թարմացումներ և նորություններ,կարող եք հետևել:
Շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Վերջերս Գեղարվեստի դպրոցը անց կացրեց Հալոիինը   :Smile: և քանի որ  այդ տոնի մասին  խոսվեց 
ակումբում կուզեի մի քանի նկարով ձեզ ցույց տալ թե ինչպես ենք անց կացրել այն :Wink: 
http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1226182105http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1226182105http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1226182105http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1226182105http://www.akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## ԿԳԴ

http://akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gi...attach/jpg.gifhttp://akumb.am/images/attach/jpg.gif

Ղուլիջանյան Արաի ճեպանկարներից մի քանիսը ուզում եմ ներկայացնել ձեզ, :Smile:  կարող եք քննադատել, եթե ցանկանում եք :Wink:

----------

Claudia Mori (30.10.2012), Jarre (05.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Գեղանկարներից բացի դպրոցում հաճախակի կազմակերպվում  են պաստառների ցուցահանդեսներ: Վերջերս տպագրվեց օրացույց և նվիրվեց դպրոցներին ու տարբեր հիմնարկությունների: Ես կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրիս պարտքն է պայքարել այս շատ կարևոր, ամոթալի և ցավալի խնդրի լուծման համար :Blush: : Եթե Հայաստանի ողջ տարածքով մեկ փաքցված են հարյուրավոր գովազդային պաստառներ, ապա կարծում եմ, որ ոչ պակաս կարևոր է դաստիարակչական բնույթ կրող պաստառների առկայությունը: Եկենք սիրենք ու մաքուր պահենք մեր հայրենիքը.... :Blush: 
   Մի խոսքով դիտեք  <<Մաքուր միջավայր` բոլորիս ջանքերով>>

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg

Նկարների հեղինակներ`Երեքնուկ, ԿԳԴ, Ե. Համբարյան

----------

Chilly (06.04.2009), Jarre (05.04.2010), Norton (06.04.2009), Արմինե (06.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (05.04.2009), Քամի (06.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## երեքնուկ

:Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  

Կցորդ 37727 2.jpg 3.jpg 

հեղինակներ` ԿԳԴ, Հ. Ղազարյան, Ա. Աբովյան

----------

Chilly (06.04.2009), Jarre (05.04.2010), Norton (06.04.2009), Քամի (06.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի ա, ապրե՛ք  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (07.03.2011), einnA (07.03.2011), Jarre (07.03.2011), երեքնուկ (08.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սաթ, վերևից նկար չունե՞ս  :Jpit: :

----------

Jarre (07.03.2011), երեքնուկ (08.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Սաթ, վերևից նկար չունե՞ս :


Աստղ ջան, իրանք վերևից ո՞նց պիտի նկարեն, ես պիտի էնտեղ լինեի, որ վերևից նկար ստացվեր  :Jpit: 

Սաթ, շատ սիրուն ա  :Love:  Շ Ն Ո Ր Հ Ա Վ Ո Ր  :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2011), einnA (07.03.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Դեկադա (07.03.2011), երեքնուկ (08.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (14.03.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, վերևից նկար չունե՞ս :


 Վերևեից պետքա օդապարիկով գաք անցնեք ու նայեք,կամ էլ Ժառը, որ գա կխնդրեմ նկարի:  :Jpit: 



> Աստղ ջան, իրանք վերևից ո՞նց պիտի նկարեն, ես պիտի էնտեղ լինեի, որ վերևից նկար ստացվեր 
> 
> Սաթ, շատ սիրուն ա  Շ Ն Ո Ր Հ Ա Վ Ո Ր


Ապրես շատ, շուտով, որ դպրոցի պատերին մեր երեխաների գեղանկարներն էլ հայտնվեն՝ ավելի կսիրունանա:  :Blush:

----------

ars83 (07.03.2011), einnA (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ափսոս, Ժառը երևի մեկ էլ ամռանը գա  :Jpit: :

Ես կարծեմ հենց տեղափոխվելու հաջորդ օրն եմ շնորհավորել, չէ՞: Եթե ոչ, ապա շնորհավորում եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

ԿԳԴ (07.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Կողբի Գեղարվեստի Դպրոց* ջան, 

Ձեր մոտ էլի սկսվել է ամենապատասխանատու ժամանակաշրջանը՝ պլեներ սիմպոզիումի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները, որի շրջանականերում տասնյակ երեխաներ, արվեստագետներ և արվեստով հետաքրքրված մարդիկ մի քանի շաբաթով համախմբվելու են և առանձնանալով բնության գողտրիկ անկյուննեիրց մեկում իրենց ամբողջությամբ նվիրելու են արվեստին, ոգեշնչանքին և բնությանը.....

Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալություն ձեր աշխատանքի ու անձնազոհության համար։ *Միշտ* մտածեք և *գիտակցեք*, թե ինչ գլոբալ են ձեր արածի արդյունքները։ Հպարտ եմ ձեզանով ու սիրում եմ շատ, թե՛ ձեզ ու թե՛ ձեր *ԳՈՐԾԸ*  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2011), ars83 (17.07.2011), CactuSoul (19.07.2011), einnA (17.07.2011), Tig (07.09.2011), երեքնուկ (16.08.2011), Մաեստրո (17.07.2011), ՆանՍ (18.07.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

DSC04788.jpg  Հե՜յ, օրհնյալ լինի մեր խենթերի միասնությունը... :Smile:  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2011), einnA (17.07.2011), Inna (07.09.2011), Jarre (26.07.2011), Kuk (18.07.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (07.09.2011), երեքնուկ (16.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## einnA

Խենթեր չեն է, իսկական պոռթկումնավտանգ, խիստ* ոչ* հակացուցված էտյուտներ են  :Jpit:  
ասելու չի, մենակ տեսնելու, ապրելու, զգալու բան է ... 
մենակ հոգով հարուստ ու իրանց գործին նվիրյալ մարդիկ կարող են էտ տեսակ ներդրումներ անել մարդկային հոգու կայացման մեջ:


դեռ կիսաեփ վիճակում գտնվող գործեր




Մաեստրոն երգչախմբի հետ պարապունքներ է անում  :Jpit: 







հ.գ էխ կրակ եմ ուզում ...

----------

Ambrosine (27.07.2011), CactuSoul (26.07.2011), Claudia Mori (30.10.2012), Inna (07.09.2011), Jarre (26.07.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (07.09.2011), երեքնուկ (16.08.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.09.2011), Մաեստրո (16.08.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Էս թեմա դեռ չէի մտել,ոչ էլ հետաքրքրվել էի ԿԳԴ-ով,բայց նոր նախորդ գրառման մեջի նկարները տեսա ու մեղմ ասած դուրս եկան  :Jpit:  ապրեք

----------

Ambrosine (27.07.2011), einnA (26.07.2011), Jarre (26.07.2011), երեքնուկ (16.08.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.09.2011), Մաեստրո (16.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Տեղադրում եմ հոդված, որտեղ ոչ միայն խոսվում է «Կողբի Գեղարվեստի Դպրոցի» մաին, այլև ակումբցիներ *ԿԳԴ*-ի, *երեքնուկի* և *Մաեստրոյի* և նաև իմ ընկերներ՝ ընկեր Արուսի, Արայիկի, Հռիփսիմեի և ինձ համար այլ հարազատ մարդկանց մասին։

Դե ընկեր Կարոյի առաջ խոնարհվում եմ։ Ու սա էն ձևական շաբլոն դարձած խոնարհվել արտահայտությունը չէ, այլ անկեղծ և ճշմարիտ։

Իսկ հեղինակին էլ անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ պահանջարկ ունեցող դատարկ թեմաների մասին հոդված գրելու փոխարեն, անդրադարձել է այս ունիկալ դպրոցին։ Ես հիմա Հայաստանից հեռու եմ ու ինձ համար Հայաստանի խորհրդանիշը հենց այս դպրոցն է....  :Love: 

Որպեսզի ամեն ինչ պարզ ու ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի հոդվածում անունների կողքը գրում եմ նայև ակումբային մականունները։




*ՄՈՒՏՔԻ ԳԵՂԱՆԿԱՐ ԳԻՐԸ ազդարարում էր՝ Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոց*
Կարմիր վրանները համատարած կանաչ համայնապատկերին մի քիչ տարօրինակ տպավորություն էին թողնում, բայց քիչ հետո այդ ամենը դարձավ սովորական:

Փոքրիկ բնակավայրը  բնակիչներին սպասում էր իր «կենտրոնական» փողոցով, մյուս թաղամասը տանող «կամրջակով», բացօթյա ճաշարանով, բաղնիքով, խոհանոցով և այլ անհրաժեշտություններով:

Աղջամուղջին բոցավառվեց խարույկը, որի շուրջ դրված նստարաններին տեղավորվեցին տարբեր տարիքների երեխաներն ու պատանիները:

-Ես էն  երկրի հողին մեռնեմ…

Ռուբենի հրաշալի ձայնով սկսվեց խարույկների սեզոնը և ավարտվեց առաջին օրը:

ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔԸ

Բոլորդ էտյուդներ անելու եք գնում,-հիշեցնում է *Աննան (երեքնուկ)*,   ում ամենատես աչքից ոչինչ չի վրիպում:

Նա կարգ ու կանոնի սահմանողն էր,  աչալուրջ հետևողն ու պահպանողը: Դիտողությունն էլ ժպիտով ու ցածրաձայն էր անում և դա չէր խանգարում, որ նրա կարգադրությունները կատարվեն արագ և ճշգրիտ: Աննայի կտավները իր նման լուսավոր են:

Նույնքան լուսավոր ու լավն են Արուսյակի կտավները: Նրա նկարներով հիանում են, նրանից սովորում են, միակ դժգոհն ինքն է: Կարծում էր,  որ պիտի ավելին աներ:

Նախաճաշից հետո բոլոր նկարիչները՝ հանրապետության տարբեր բուհերի գեղարվեստի բաժինների շրջանավարտներ և ուսանողներ,  նաև՝ գեղեցիկի աշխարհը նոր ոտք դնողներ, բոլորն էլ Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցի նախկին և ներկա սաներ, ցրվեցին գեղանկար անելու բնության տարբեր անկյուններում: Խոխոջուն ու մաքրաջուր գետակի մյուս ափին լճակներն էին  ձկներով, լճափի ծաղկունքով ու ջրում արտացոլվող սլացիկ ծառերով:

Օրեր հետո այդ ամենը հայտնվեց վարպետորեն կատարված կտավներում: Ու թե լճակներն իրենց շրջակայքով նկարչագեղ վայրեր էին՝  ապա ավագ Ռուբենի համար ձկնորսական բախտի համբերության փորձաքարն էին:

Ռուբենը շատ քիչ էր նկարում, և ընկերները, իսկ ավելի շատ ընկեր Կարոն, շատ էին ափսոսում դրա համար: Տղան տաղանդավոր էր երկու արվեստում էլ՝   նկարելու և երգելու: Ընդունվել էր Երևանի պետական   համալսարանի կիրառական արվեստի բաժին, բայց վճարը մուծել չկարողանալու պատճառով թողել էր համալսարանը:

Սիրված շատ երգերի հետ ամենօրյա,  «սեղանի»  երգերն էին «Ես էն երկրի…»  և «Գինի լից»-ը՝ Թեհլերյանի սխրանքը գովաբանող երգը:

Երկինք միտող խարույկի բոցեղեն լեզվակների նման բոցեղեն՝ այս երգերը կատարվում էին խրոխտաբար, մեծագույն սիրով ու հպարտությամբ: Թե կային «սեղանի» երգեր,  կային և  «սեղանի» պարեր՝ «Յարխուշտա» և «Քոչարի»:

-Գնացինք,  աշխույժ, հպարտ, գլուխներդ  բարձր,-  Արուսյակի ձայնը,  ճեղքելով  երաժշտությունը, հասնում  է   պարողներին: Սիրված պարերը  նոր թափ  են առնում:  Զվարճությունը, սակայն, նաև հոգնությունը թոթափելու միջոց էր:

Զարմանալի էր ուղղակի. թե Արուսյակի , *Սաթենիկի (ԿԳԴ)*, Ալինայի  և  մյուսների  նման  փխրուն աղջիկներն ինչպես էին անտրտունջ տանում իրենց ծանր բեռը: Հեռուներից վերադառնում էին հոգնած, սակայն երջանիկ: Կատարած գործերն արժանավոր էին  և  կրած տառապանքը  մոռացվում  էր: Հոգս էր դառնում ընտանիքի ամենափոքրը՝ Ռուզանը:

-Ետ գնա, ճամփան  դժվար  է, չես դիմանա,-  խնդրում էին մեծերը:   Բայց տեսնելով,  թե  նա   ինչ համառությամբ  է  քարշ տալիս  ծանր պայուսակն ու անզիջում  հետևում իրենց, սիրով  ու  քնքշորեն տանում  էին  նաև  նրա  բեռը՝ նկարչական  զանազան պարագաներ:

Արայիկը սիրում էր մենակ լինել ու երբեք անզբաղ չէր մնում: Վրձնին մատիտը, մատիտին վրձինն  էր փոխարինում: Նա հրաշալի կտավներ ստեղծեց,  և  ես կարծում եմ,  որ  նրան  մեծ ապագա է սպասվում:

ՀԱՄԱՅՆՔԻ  ՀՅՈՒՐԵՐԸ

-*Մաեստրոն (հենց ինքը մեր Ակումբի Մաեստրոն)* գալիս է.-  *Սաթենիկն (մեր ԿԳԴ-ն)* էր՝ հմայիչ ժպիտով, քնքուշ ու ամենաբարի նկարչուհին, *բոլոր կենդանի արարածների պաշտպանը*:  *Համայնքը փոթորկվեց*: Նման միահամուռ  սերը ես հետո հասկացա.  *Նելլին (Մաեստրո)* մեծ հայրենասեր էր, հրաշալի կիթառահար ու հրաշալի կատարող: «Գրական» անունը վաստակել էր խմբավարի մասնագիտության շնորհիվ: Դասական երաշտության և Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի մեծ երկրպագու էր: Բայց նաև…

-Էդ Ռուբոյի ձենը կտրեք,- զայրանում էր նա ,  երբ ողջ օրը Ռուբեն էին լսում: «Վտանգավորների» ցանկում առաջինն էր, վասնզի գինին երկրորդ սերն էր երաժշտությունից հետո:

Հյուրերը շատ էին  ու բազմազան,  տարբեր  մասնագիտությունների  տեր,  տարբեր  նաև  կրթությամբ և ինտելեկտով, սակայն նրանց  բոլորին մեր խոնավ,  բայց  գեղատեսիլ ձորն էր բերում սերը գեղեցիկի և գեղարվեստի դպրոցի՝ հիրավի հրաշալի  սաների   նկատմամբ;    Նշանակալից էր այն, ո ր ֆրանսահայ մեկը նկարիչներից գնեց հենց նոր  ստեղծած յոթ գործ՝ ոգևորելով բոլորին:

Կողբեցի քանդակագործ Լևոն Աբովյանը հաճախ էր լինում համայնքում և ավագ ու փորձառու ընկերոջ իր խորհուրդներով մեծապես օգնում պատանիներին:

Ոգևորությամբ ընդունվեց  նաև  Նոյեմբերյանի զինկոմիսարի  այցելությունը.  Նրա զրույցը  այնքան  հետաքրքիր էր,  որ  աղջիկներն  ափսոսացին՝ ինչու իրենք էլ չեն  կարող տղաների նման ծառայել հայրենիքին:

Արվեստի նվիրյալ պատանիները արագ կապվում ու տխրությամբ էին  բաժանվում  սիրելի հյուրերից:

Ամենասպասվածները սաների համար «Զիկատար»  պլեների եկած նկարիչներն էին, որ այդպես էլ ժամանակ  չգտան  այցելելու  ընդամենը երկու քայլի վրա գտնվող իրենց կրտսեր արվեստակիցներին:

«ԱՂԵՏՆԵՐԸ»  հետևեցին միմյանց:

Խոհարարուհի Հասմիկի շնիկին՝ Կիկոյին, տրորել էր Կորյունը,  բայց մահամերձ շնիկին *Սաթենիկը (ԿԳԴ)*  օգնության հասավ: Մի քանի օր տևած նրա ջանքերի շնորհիվ Կիկոն ոչ միայն առողջացավ, այլ դարձավ երեսառածի մեկը:

Կիկոյի փրկությունից մի քանի օր անց անզգուշաբար բաց թողնված վանդակադռնից դուրս թռավ Ազա թութակը: «Տերմինատոր» Դավիթը սրընթաց ու ճարպկորեն  ծառից ծառ, ճյուղից ճյուղ էր մագլցում թութակի հետևից, բայց Ազան այդպես էլ չբռնվեց՝ արցունքի հեղեղներ հոսեցնելով Ռուզանիկի աչքերից:

Հաջորդ աղետը ողջ գիշեր  տեղացած  վարար  անձրևն էր, որ  մի  լավ  խոնավացրել  ու  մի  լավ  թրջել էր  մի  քանիսիս: Փրկարար  խարույկի շուրջ փռված անկողինները շուտով  չորացան:

ԱՐՎԵՍՏԱՆՈՑՆԵՐԸ

Առաջինը քանդակագործ Արթուրինն էր: Գետակի մյուս ափին տեղադրված էր երկար սեղան՝ ծածկով:  Արթուրից քանդակի և դրվագման դասեր էին առնում Կորյունը, Նարեկը, Ստեփանը, անգամ աղջիկներից մի քանիսը: Ամենաընդունակ  աշակերտը  Կորյունն էր, որը  քարից մի գեղազարդ շատրվան պատրաստեց՝  նվեր հարազատ  դպրոցին:

Արթուրը  մեծ վարպետությամբ հուշարձան-խաչքար  էր  քանդակում ու գծանկարի հեղինակը ՀՀ վաստակավոր գծանկարիչ Հենրիկ Մամյանն էր:

Մյուս արվեստանոցը Հռիփսիմեինն էր: Հաճախ ոտնձգությունների էր ենթարկվում: Շա˜տ հրապուրիչ անկյուն էր: Սակայն, չնայած աղմկոտ «հյուրերին»,  ծիծաղկոտ աղջիկն անխոնջ  աշխատում էր՝ ստեղծելով իր երփներանգ աշխարհը:

ՎԱՐԴԱՎԱՌ

Նման ցնծությունն արժեր տեսնել: Այդքան տարբեր տարիքների  մարդիկ՝ ԲՈւՀ-երի  շրջանավարտներ, ուսուցիչներ, ուսանողներ ու դպրոցական սաներ միասին ու համանման ճչում ու ցատկոտում էին միմյանց ոտից գլուխ թրջելով: Գործի էին դրվել դույլերը, թասերը, բաժակները, ամենը, ինչով հնարավոր էր ջրողող  անել:  Հետո ցնծացող խմբերը թռան գետը. այստեղ արդեն ջրվելուց փրկություն հաստատ չկար:

Օրը շատ էլ  պայծռ չէր  և  վառարանին  դրվեց  ջրով  լի  կաթսան: Տաք ջուրն ու չոր հագուստը  ուշքի բերեցին թրջվածներին և սկսվեց  էլ  ավելի մեծ ուրախություն՝  երգերով  ու պարերով:

ԸՆԿԵՐ ԿԱՐՈՆ ՝ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏ ՂՈՒԼԻՋԱՆՅԱՆԸ

Այս եզակի ընկերության, այս դպրոցի հիմնադիրը, հոգեհայրը, տերը, ծառան, ընկերը  գալիս էր ամեն օր, կեսօրին՝ թարմ մթերքներ բերելով և մնում մինչև կեսգիշեր:

Մատակարարման հարցերով օգնականը Գևորգն էր իր ամենագնաց վիլիսով,  ով  նաև  տղաների հետ խարույկի  կոճղերն էր ապահովում:

Կարոն երբեք  պարապ  չէր  մնում և ամեն անգամ  նրա կատարած  բարենորոգումները նոր ու  հարմարավետ էին դարձնում շրջակայքը, առօրյան:  Գետակի մեր  բաժինը դարձավ հարմար լողավազան:   Մաս-մաքուր էր շրջակայքը և մի ծաղիկ անգամ չէր պոկվում, չէր  տրորվում:   Որ աղբյուրի մոտ էլ գնային Կարոյի սաները, անմիջապես մաքրում ու կարգի էին բերում «բնասերների» թողած «սիրուն» հետքերը,  ներկա լիներ ուսուցիչը  թե ոչ:  Կար դաստիարակությունը և դպրոցի «կնիքը» բոլոր սաների վրա.
Համերաշխ, սիրով լի միմյանց հանդեպ, պատրաստ օգնության հասնելու:

Նա   զննում էր պատկերասրահի նկարները և հեղինակներին մոտ կանչելով՝ կարծիքներ հայտնում: Ավելորդ է ասել, թե ինչ էր նշանակում նրա կարծիքը նախկին և ներկա սաների համար:

Ամենամեծ ուշադրությունը գրավում էին նրանք, ովքեր պատրաստվում էին բնից թռչել դեպի խոստումնալից ապագա: Այդպիսի սաներից էր Թեհմինեն՝աշխատասեր, ինտելեկտուալ, գեղեցիկի անսովոր զգացողությամբ: Նա պատրաստվում էր հաջորդ տարի քննություններ հանձնել Գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայում:

ԴՊՐՈՑԻ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ

Մոտ տասներեք տարի առաջ իր զավակների՝ Արայիկի և Սաթենիկի մեջ նկատելով նկարելու ակնհայտ ձիրքը, Կարոն որոշեց լրջորեն զբաղվել նրանց հետ: Հետո նրանց միացան ոչ պակաս շնորհալի ուրիշ երեխաներ: Կողբի մշակույթի կենտրոնում մի փոքրիկ դասարան հատկացվեց փոքրիկ նկարիչներին: Գեղարվեստի դպրոցը այժմ ունի տարբեր տարիքային խմբերի 40 սան՝ 7-8 համայնքներից: Այս պահին դպրոցի 72 շրջանավարտ բարձրագույն նկարչական կրթություն է ստանում հանրապետության   տարբեր բուհերում: Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցում ուսուցման արվեստանոցային պայմանների հետ խիստ կարևորվում է պլեներային ՝բնության մեջ ստեղծագործելու գործընթացը:  Ահա ինչու արդեն  ութ տարի վրանային միամսյա կյանքը, բացի հետաքրքիր ու դաստիարակիչ լինելուց (անմիջական շփում, համակեցություն, փոխլրացում, ազատ մտածողություն, ազատագրում բարդույթներից), իր սաներին հաճույքով հանձնում է արվեստի ու բնության կախարդիչ աշխարհին:

ՀՈՎԱՆԱՎՈՐՆԵՐԸ- մշտական չեն՝ գյուղապետարանը, ծնողները, երբեմն՝ արվեստասեր անհատներ: Արդեն երկրորդ տարին՝ հարյուր հազարական դրամ է հատկացրել պատգամավոր Միքայել Վարդանյանը: Խիստ տեղին կլիներ համակարգված օգնությունը, բայց… Կարապետ Ղուլիջանյանը  անձնվիրաբար հաղթահարում է դժվարությունները՝ հանուն իր սաների ապագայի, Այնքան եզակի է Կարոյի նվիրումը, որ ոմանք դրա մեջ շահ են փնտրում, սակայն դա նման է հսկա դեզի մեջ չեղած ասեղը փնտրելուն:

ԵՎ  ՎԵՐՋՈՒՄ,    իհարկե,   գալիս  է  նույնիսկ ամենալավ բաների ավարտը: Իրենց սիրելի ուսուցչի հանձնարարությամբ, նրա հետ պայմանավորված ժամին վրանները և քնապարկերը հավաքված էին, ճամբարատեղը՝ մաքուր, ճամպրուկները՝ պատրաստ: Հուզված և արցունքոտ էին բոլորը, չնայած միշտ  էլ հանդիպել ու հանդիպելու էին հարազատ օջախում:  «Վրանային» կյանքը մնաց հետևում:   Արդեն մարող խարույկի մոտ նստել էր Կիկոն և տխուր  ու մտազբաղ հետևում էր անցուդարձին: Խե˜ղճ Կիկո:

Համայնքը շնորհակալ էր կողբեցի գործարար Սերյոժա Ազատյանին` այս գեղատեսիլ վայրը տրամադրելու համար:

Աղբյուր՝ *tesankyun.am*

ՀԳ՝ ինձ սպանեց *ԿԳԴ*-ին ներկայացնող մասը.



> ..... Սաթենիկն էր՝ *հմայիչ ժպիտով*, *քնքուշ* ու *ամենաբարի* նկարչուհին, *բոլոր կենդանի արարածների պաշտպանը*:  *Համայնքը փոթորկվեց*


ՀՀԳ՝ իսկ հեղինակի այ էս մտքի հետ համաձայն չեմ.



> Հուզված և արցունքոտ էին բոլորը, չնայած միշտ  էլ հանդիպել ու հանդիպելու էին հարազատ օջախում:  «Վրանային» կյանքը մնաց հետևում:


Իմ աչքով եմ տեսել ու հասկացել, որ այդ մարդկանց համար հարազատ օջախը դա հենց սարերն են ու վրանային կյանքը, որը միշտ նրանց առջևում է և միշտ այն նպատակն է, որին նրանք անհամբերությամբ ձգտում են  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), Ariadna (07.09.2011), ars83 (08.09.2011), CactuSoul (07.09.2011), einnA (07.09.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (07.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.09.2011), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011), ՆանՍ (07.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս ինչ հավես հոդված էր :Smile:  Զգացվում էր, որ ոչ թե զուտ փող աշխատելու համար խզբզած է, ինչպես հիմիկվա հոդվածների մեծ մասը, այլ սիրով ու նվիրվածությամբ է գրված:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2011), einnA (07.09.2011), Jarre (07.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.09.2011), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կարոտեցի  :Sad: :
Տիկին Ռուզա՞նն է հոդվածի հեղինակը  :Think: : Որոշների բախտը բերեց, որ հյուրերից մի քանիսին մանրամասն չէր անդրադարձել, Մաեստրոյով սահմանափակվել էր ճճճ  :LOL: :

հ.գ. Արթուր ջան, լավ ա Արայի անվան կողքը իր ակումբային մականունը չես գրել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :
Արուսն էլ է գրանցված դեռ մայիս ամսից, սակայն որոշ հարցեր կան: Շուտով ինքն էլ կմիանա մեզ  :Smile: :
Ապրես  :Smile: :

----------

einnA (07.09.2011), Jarre (07.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.09.2011), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011)

----------


## einnA

ն ո ս տ ա լ գ ի ա  :Love: 

Էն մեր Կիկոյին լավ է, որ չէին մոռացել, "Տերմինատոր"-ի անունն էլ նոր իմացա  :Jpit: 

 բայց ինչպիսի էտյուդներ են եղել  :Yes:   :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.09.2011), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> բայց ինչպիսի էտյուդներ են եղել


Ո՞ւր են բա: Ա՛չքս տեսնի, ա՛չքս :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (08.09.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Ո՞ւր են բա: Ա՛չքս տեսնի, ա՛չքս


Ան հեչ տեսնելու չեն, բայց քեզ կարելի է  :Jpit:  մի օր ի ցույց կհանենք  :Yes:

----------

CactuSoul (07.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (08.09.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

*«Վտանգավորների» ցանկում առաջինն էր, վասնզի գինին երկրորդ սերն էր երաժշտությունից հետո*: :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  
 Վասնզի հզոր է իբրև զմահ սէր... :Jpit:   :Drinks:

----------

Jarre (07.09.2011), matlev (07.09.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

*Արթուր* քեզ շնորհակալություն հոդվածը տեղադրելու համար: :Love:  Շատ ափոսո, որ էս տարի էդ երկար բոյդ մեզ հետ չէր :Sad:   :Angry2:  Մյուս տար էլ չգաս, համայնքը կփոթորկեմ:  :Jpit:  Մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, իսկապես մեր տունը, մեր օջախը բնությունն է, կարոտեցի: :Love: 



> Էս ինչ հավես հոդված էր Զգացվում էր, որ ոչ թե զուտ փող աշխատելու համար խզբզած է, ինչպես հիմիկվա հոդվածների մեծ մասը, այլ սիրով ու նվիրվածությամբ է գրված:


 Հոդվածի հեղինակը՝ Ռուզան Նասիբյանը,  մասնագիտությամբ լրագրող է և արվեստի մեծ սիրահար, շնորհակալություն նրան հրաշալի հոդվածի համար:  :Smile:  Կարդալով ես կրկին վերապրեցի կյանքիս ամենաերջանիկ օրերը: :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (09.09.2011), CactuSoul (07.09.2011), einnA (07.09.2011), Jarre (07.09.2011), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> *«Վտանգավորների» ցանկում առաջինն էր, վասնզի գինին երկրորդ սերն էր երաժշտությունից հետո*: 
>  Վասնզի հզոր է իբրև զմահ սէր...


 Վասնզի էդ կնոջը դու մի ամիս առավոտները քնահարամ արիր:  :LOL:

----------

einnA (08.09.2011), Jarre (07.09.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Մաեստրո (07.09.2011)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Վասնզի էդ կնոջը դու մի ամիս առավոտները քնահարամ արիր:


Բայց  արի ու տես թե նա ինձ որքան սիրեց :Beee:

----------

CactuSoul (08.09.2011), einnA (08.09.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013)

----------


## Tig

Վաղը "Պարենք Հայերեն"-ի մի քանի անդամներով մեկնում ենք Կողբ, 3 օր հայերեն պարելու համար: :Smile: 
Մեզ բարի ճանապարհ, բարի ժամանց և բարի վերադարձ:
Տեղում կազմակերպչական հարցերով մեզ օգնելու համար շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնում Սաթենիկին ու Աննային  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.09.2011), CactuSoul (09.09.2011), einnA (09.09.2011), Jarre (09.09.2011), Lusinamara (09.09.2011), երեքնուկ (21.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.09.2011), Մաեստրո (09.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Վաղը "Պարենք Հայերեն"-ի մի քանի անդամներով մեկնում ենք Կողբ, 3 օր հայերեն պարելու համար:
> Մեզ բարի ճանապարհ, բարի ժամանց և բարի վերադարձ:
> Տեղում կազմակերպչական հարցերով մեզ օգնելու համար շնորհակալություն ենք հայտնում Սաթենիկին ու Աննային


Ի դեպ, 2 հոգու տեղ ունենք, եթե ցանկացողներ կլինեն մեզ միանալու, նամակ գրեք  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.09.2011), երեքնուկ (21.10.2011), Մաեստրո (09.09.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի դեպ, 2 հոգու տեղ ունենք, եթե ցանկացողներ կլինեն մեզ միանալու, նամակ գրեք


Լավ էլի.... Բա էդտեղ չլինեինք.....  :Cray:

----------

Tig (09.09.2011), երեքնուկ (21.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

Սիրեցի Կողբը... Զիկատար... Բերդավան... :Love: 

Շնորհակալություն ԿԳԴ-ին, Կարո Ղուլիջանյանին, Սաթենիկին, Աննային.... Կներեք, որ բոլորիդ անունները չեմ գրում: Ձեզ բոլորին մեծ, անչափ մեծ շնորհակալութնուն: Մենք ձեզ շատ շատ սիրեցինք  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.09.2011), CactuSoul (13.09.2011), einnA (13.09.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), երեքնուկ (21.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2011)

----------


## einnA

Սաթենիկ, ինչքան կարելի է սպասել պլեների բարիքներիկն?  :Think:  
նկարները վ ստուդիո - պահանջում ենք  :Goblin:

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011), Tig (13.10.2011), երեքնուկ (21.10.2011), Մաեստրո (17.10.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթենիկ, ինչքան կարելի է սպասել պլեների բարիքներիկն?  
> նկարները վ ստուդիո - պահանջում ենք


Լսում եմ կամանդիր, դու մենակ  զենքդ ցած դիր,  :Jpit:   իմ աշխատանքներից մի քանիսը վ ստուդիո կանեմ, մնացած գործերը մոտ օրերս:

----------

einnA (13.10.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Լսում եմ կամանդիր, դու մենակ  զենքդ ցած դիր,   իմ աշխատանքներից մի քանիսը վ ստուդիո կանեմ, մնացած գործերը մոտ օրերս:


դե, դե համբերում եմ դեռ... 
Սաթ Արայի մահի նկարն էլ կդնես  :Yes:

----------

Մաեստրո (17.10.2011)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Տիգ ջան այդ մենք ենք շնորհակալ ու միշտ էլ պատրաստ համագործակցելու՝ հանուն արվեստի, հանուն իսկական ընկերության ... Կեցցե Կարինը  .....

----------

ars83 (21.10.2011), E-la Via (21.10.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (21.10.2011), Հայկօ (21.10.2011), ՆանՍ (21.10.2011)

----------


## երեքնուկ

:Wink: 
Սիրեցինք «Պարենք հայերեն»-ը, սիրեցինք «Կարին»-ը, սիրեցինք «Գաղափարներ»-ը 
Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոց  


> Սիրեցի Կողբը... Զիկատար... Բերդավան...
> 
> Շնորհակալություն ԿԳԴ-ին, Կարո Ղուլիջանյանին, Սաթենիկին, Աննային.... Կներեք, որ բոլորիդ անունները չեմ գրում: Ձեզ բոլորին մեծ, անչափ մեծ շնորհակալութնուն: Մենք ձեզ շատ շատ սիրեցինք

----------

ars83 (21.10.2011), E-la Via (21.10.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (21.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (21.10.2011), ՆանՍ (21.10.2011)

----------


## երեքնուկ

http://www.koghb.am/index.php/hy_AM/news/65/59/

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2011), Jarre (27.10.2011), Tig (21.10.2011), Ձայնալար (21.10.2011), ՆանՍ (21.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Շատ շատ ապրեք Աննա ջան :Love:

----------

Jarre (27.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (29.11.2011), CactuSoul (04.12.2011), einnA (24.11.2011), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Valentina (22.04.2013), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2011), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## երեքնուկ

375972_288570044516990_100000919892392_867430_808229848_n.jpg

«Պարենք հայերեն» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության անդամները և մի շարք հայ երիտասարդներ բողոքի ակցիա են կազմակերպել ընդդեմ հեռուստաեթերից տարածվող «աղբ»-ի:
Մինաում է նաև Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցը.... 
Շնորհակալություն կազմակերպիչներին և մասնակիցներին.....

----------

Ameli (29.11.2011), ars83 (29.11.2011), CactuSoul (04.12.2011), einnA (05.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (29.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (29.11.2011), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

einnA (05.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), ԿԳԴ (11.04.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Ցուցահանդես Զիկատարում
Վայելեք Մաեստրոյի կատարումները  :Smile:

----------

einnA (05.10.2012), erexa (04.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Sambitbaba (19.11.2012), Valentina (14.04.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ պլեների առօրեայի մասին:
Ի դեպ մենք էլ կանք տեսանյութում: Մենք ասելով ինկատի ունեմ "Պարենք Հայերենը":

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2012), einnA (05.10.2012), erexa (04.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Ամպ (04.10.2012), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ ԿԳԴ-ի կողմից անցկացված բնապահպանական ակցիաների մասին:

----------

einnA (05.10.2012), erexa (04.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## einnA

Շնորհակալություն Տիգրան` թեման ակտիվացնելու համար:

ֆբ-ում էնքան ակտիվ է ԿԳԴ-ի էջը, որ ակումբը լրիվ աչքաթող են արել  :Beee: 

Իսկապես չեմ հոգնի ասել, որ էս մարդիկ մերօրյա հերոսներ են ու մի անգամ չի, որ ապացուցում ու վաստակում են էտ կոչումը, իրանք ամեն օր են էտ գործընթացի մեջ: Ու շնորհակալ եմ  տարվա մեջ էն քիչ օրերի համար, որ ձեր կողքին մենք էլ ձեր մի շատ փոքր մասնիկն ենք կազմում:

հ.գ. ընկեր Աննա, մի քիչ ակտիվություն ակումբում:

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2012), CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (05.10.2012), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Ցուցահանդես Ալավերդիում:

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2012), einnA (05.10.2012), Jarre (28.10.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012), Մաեստրո (07.10.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2012), einnA (31.10.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Բնությունն աղբաման չէ...

----------

einnA (26.11.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (19.11.2012), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Դիլիջանի Երիտասարդական բանկ

----------

einnA (26.11.2012), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (19.11.2012), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

einnA (02.04.2013), Մաեստրո (14.04.2013)

----------


## Մաեստրո

Շնորհավորում եմ Սաթ ! հիանալի հարցազրույց էր, պարզ , մաքուր ինչպես բնությունը, ու քո կտավները :

http://www.cosmo.am/am/women-in-arme...DO17M8F9976P7S

56554_1665260359831_7508436_o.jpg

----------

einnA (15.04.2013), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (14.04.2013)

----------


## Մաեստրո

Շվեյցարահայերի միության աջակցությամբ ապրիլի 11-ից 28-ը` երկուշաբթի, հինգշաբթի և ուրբաթ օրերին Ժնևի Հակոբ Թոփալյանի անվան հայկական կենտրոնում կկայանա Տավուշի մարզի Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցի ուսուցիչներ Աննա Նասիբյանի, Արուսյակ Փաշիկյանի, Սաթենիկ Ղուլիջանյանի, Հռիփսիմե Մանթաշյանի և Արա Ղուլիջանյանի գեղանկարների և գեղարվեստի դպրոցի «Երեքնուկ» խմբի ձեռագործ աշխատանքների ցուցահանդես-վաճառք, որի հասույթը կօգտագործվի դպրոցի անվճար գործունեության և 2013 թվականի պլեներ-սիմպոզիումին աջակցության նպատակով։ Նշենք, որ ամեն տարի ամռանը գեղարվեստի դպրոցը բնության գրկում՝ անտառում պլեներ-սիմպոզիում  է անցկացնում:   Ցուցահանդեսի բացումը տեղի կունենա Ժնևի Հայկական կենտրոնում  ապրիլի 11-ին, տեղական ժամանակով ժ. 19.30-ին: 

Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2013/04/10/229552/ 

© 1998 - 2013 Առավոտ — Նորություններ Հայաստանից

529068_600135963331083_103662846_n.jpg

----------

einnA (15.04.2013), Lílium (29.11.2013), Tig (14.04.2013), Valentina (14.04.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

einnA (09.06.2013), Lílium (29.11.2013)

----------

